# Pompano at NASP



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife caught a 15.5" pompano this evening at NASP near the Coast Guard station. No pic because we didn't have our phone. We had a really solid run from a suspected red fish, but the hook slipped. It was pulling line like crazy though. Everything was caught on sand fleas. There was a lot of larger fish jumping and feeding out in the ICW between base and Ft. Pickens. COuldn't see any of them clearly though. Not much in the way of bait close in, only caught one pinfish and a couple small cat fish. Water was murky but free of jellies.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Fished the same area this evening with light tackle and a couple heavier rigs for sharks/bull reds. Had one good run but the hook slipped. We were catching quite a few black drum this evening though between 12"-18" with shore cast sand fleas.


----------

